# Ridewell by Woodwell Any Information On This Bike?



## BrandonB (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum.  I've always liked the old balloon tire bicycles especially the ones with the tanks.  I was fortunate enough to pick one up a while back.  I googled for info on it and there wasn't hardly any but what there, was supplied by this site.  So I would like to know if anybody can tell me the era of this bike.  To my knowledge it is complete and original with the exception of the tires. Mechanically the bike rides very well.  It pedals smoothly and the brakes are working as they should.  I haven't taken off the side cover to expose the horn. I'm good at taking things apart but am really bad at putting them back together as they were.  I think the horn takes 4 D batteries.  Haven't tried to get into the headlight either.
If anybody can tell me any info on it as to the era it would be most appreciated.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

CWC(Cleveland Welding) built. About a 39(40) or so. Cabe member @island schwinn  has a similar Ridewell badged bike. Welcome.



@CWCMAN


----------



## BrandonB (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks so much.  I was thinking it might be a prewar era.  I saw a blurb on here about the curved seat post I think made it earlier.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 25, 2018)

Love bent tanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Post the serial and we can nail the year down. It will be located underneath the crank hanger--flip bike over. V/r Shawn


----------



## anders1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Very nice! Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 26, 2018)

Great bent tank !! have one also .. pulling my trailer... I like your nice original....


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 26, 2018)

Beautiful badge!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 26, 2018)

This is the story on how I acquired my Ridewell.yours should clean up nice.mine rides beautiful. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-stole-a-roadmaster.82954/


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> This is the story on how I acquired my Ridewell.yours should clean up nice.mine rides beautiful.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-stole-a-roadmaster.82954/



So you're saying they live up to their badge name?


----------



## BrandonB (Oct 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Post the serial and we can nail the year down. It will be located underneath the crank hanger--flip bike over. V/r Shawn




The numbers are K02002


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2018)

1941


----------



## BrandonB (Oct 26, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^Thanks^^^^^^^^^


----------



## locomotion (Oct 26, 2018)

nice bicycle, the badge is really nice, colors are super sharp
might be a good candidate for an OA bath (do a search on here)
I thing it would clean it up real well!
Max


----------



## Floyd (Oct 28, 2018)

I believe Ridewell badged is Pittsburgh regional. Dogdart? Katie?


----------



## Kstone (Oct 28, 2018)

I was told it was a Pittsburgh company from a number of local pals, there's minimal info that I have found from googling. Though dogdart's badged Ridewell spells out the company's actual name and location on the badge.

Joseph Woodwill Hardware Co.


----------



## dogdart (Oct 28, 2018)

Joseph Woodwell Hardware was in Downtown Pittsburgh
And sold the complete line of Cleveland Welding bicycles with their own badge

And yes they do Ridewell 

And as stated the bent tank reverse paint beauty this post is for is a 1941


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2018)

Great bike and that head badge just oozes class.


----------



## 39zep (Nov 3, 2018)




----------

